

Triggit with $7.4 mil funding round - FBX - triggit
http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/facebook-exchange-brings-triggit-near-profitability-74-million-funding-round-145497

======
triggit
Wanna join the Triggit team. Email Joanne@triggit.com

